# Wedding consultation



## Azriel (Feb 16, 2010)

I am doing my first wedding consultation tomorrow and was wondering if anyone had any advice for me.


----------



## bigtwinky (Feb 16, 2010)

Be honest about skill level and their expectations is the key thing.

Remember that its better to walk away from something you are not comfortable doing, specially when it comes for one time events like weddings where you dont have a chance to reshoot.

Make sure whatever price is on the table takes into consideration all your time both shooting and processing.  Don't sell yourself short.

Have a basic contract ready with some clauses to protect yourself against bridezillas.

But yeah, be open and honest is the key IMO.


----------



## Azriel (Feb 16, 2010)

bigtwinky said:


> Be honest about skill level and their expectations is the key thing.
> 
> Remember that its better to walk away from something you are not comfortable doing, specially when it comes for one time events like weddings where you dont have a chance to reshoot.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the quick reply twink.

My price is resonable $1275 CDN. That comes with two photographers, a disc of low res shots, some prints and an online gallery where family can purchase photos (through pictage)

I have a basic (but bridzilla proof) contract, and an iternerary form for when they book me. It's being held in my living room. I plan to serve coffee and have a slideshow with some soft, upbeat music as background.

What I am more curious on is what typical questions are asked and what is the best response.


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 16, 2010)

Confidence goes a long way.


----------



## bigtwinky (Feb 16, 2010)

I know I sound redundant, but the best response is the honest one.  Nothing gimmicky.

I've only had 2 wedding consultations, so my experience is highly limited, as both of those were with friends and we were mostly discussing photo styles that they were looking for and places where to take said photos.


----------



## Belinda Tatum (Feb 18, 2010)

Put together a portfolio/photo book of stuff you have done in the past into a book like inkubook.com This will give them something they can see and you can also use it to sell more photos if they see what it can be turned into. Also business cards, Contact info, Pen, paper.


----------



## bennielou (Feb 18, 2010)

Here is how I do it (and I'm booked for this year):

I have a folder for them. They enter my home, in an area made up as a showroom. They get seated, and I ask them what type of services they are looking for.

It doesn't matter what the answer is. I show them everything. All the albums, sign in books, prints, gallery wraps because I'm trying (and usually succeed on the upsell).

Then I show them many full wedding samples. Hardly anyone does that, and I know it. I let them look through the books and then I tell them to go back and look for exit signs, wires, lightswitches, etc. And then I pitch that.

Then I go to retouching examples and show them the before and after. This is the deal closer.

Then I walk them though the paperwork. It doesn't matter if you had this great presentation if you dont close.

If the money is present, they will book at that time.


----------



## bennielou (Feb 18, 2010)

What I DONT do is talk badly about other photogs.  I don't even inquire who they are meeting next.


----------



## martsteve (Feb 21, 2010)

It might be obvious but set out a timetable for the photography, to make sure you get the time from them before everyone sets down for dinner and to nake sure you get the shots you need.


----------

